# 

## DareK_21

Witam
Ociepliłem sobie budynek i narazie jestem na pierwszym etapie czyli zatopiłem siatke w kleju.Teraz jak bede kładł druga warstwe kleju chciałbym zeby ten klej wyszedł rowno tzn zeby był na gładko.Moze mi ktos wytłumaczyc jak to sie robi , czy jest to na zasadzie siatki takiej jak do gipsu zeby wszytsko wyrownac??Chciałbym zeby to wygladało bo nie bede kładł tynku przez jakies 2 lata.Próbowałem paca połozyc na małym kawałku druga warstwe kleju ale nie wychodzi to tak jak powinno byc czyli gładka powierzchnia.Jesli mozecie to prosiłbym  o wytłumaczenie jak to sie robi lub czym zaciera??

----------


## DareK_21

Nałozyłem dzisiaj druga warstwe.Jest rowno ale nie jest tak idelanie jak bym chciał i jak widziałem na u innych.Zacierałem taka paca jak na fotce ale tej gąbkowej nie uzywałem.Ta Gąbkowa uzywa sie jak sciana jest jeszcze wilgna i robi sie ruchy koliste po całosci czy tylko w tych miejscach gdzie robia sie zadziory od pacy??
Przed tym zacieraniem paca gąbkowa trzeba ja moczyc??

----------


## DareK_21

Ok ale jesli teraz nałoze taka cienka 3 warstwe to powinno byc ok i dało by rade normalnie zacierac?

----------


## DareK_21

Bede nakładał 3 cienka warstwe.Przeschnie 30minut i bede zacierał paca gabkową.Wielkie dzieki za pomoc

----------


## sewerynslowi

trzeba pamiętać ze zacieranie na mokro może wypłukać z cementu klej do siatki - czyli osłabić jego powierzchnię

----------

